# 1960's trawl winch plans



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Anybody know where I can get plans/drawings for a trawl winch the type used by ex seine net boats around the 60's,the dedicated trawl winch not the combination(Mastra et'c) 

Billy


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Bill Wood might have photos or a plan set Bill : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/member.php?u=10251

Davie


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

There is a Book for sale 9GBP that may have what you want.

9921. MACGIBBON W.C., & MARTIN Arch. & BARR, Hugh
BOARD OF TRADE ORALS AND MARINE ENGINEERING KNOWLEDGE. Steam and Motor. 
James Munro. nd (c 1930s). 9th edition. 1,166pp. Illustrated with many hundreds of diagrams, plans, drawings & photographs. 221x4. Red/gilt cloth hardback cover. Binding slightly rubbed & corners bumped, otherwise contents VG+.A standard work divided into 16 main sections. including:- Strength of Materials - Shipbuilding - Heat - Definitions - Electricity - Turbines - Steam Engines - Condensers & Auxiliaries - Refrigeration - Boilers - Oil Fuel - Internal Combustion Engines, etc, etc. £9.00

http://www.leemaritimebooks.com/Books/Ships.asp

Cheers
joller6


----------

